# security error



## chickenpox (Apr 5, 2008)

I'd like to log in to my paypal account but it always says security error..certificate has expired,then I tried to check other website but internet explorer always blocks them and says web pages is been disable. I need to settle a billing before its too late,,please help me with this problem,thanks.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

use another browser such as firefox and see if you have the same problem. This will help determine if its a browser problem or something else.


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

I was just passing by as I'm in the hardware group. But you can add paypal to your trusted sites. To do so, go to control panel, then internet options, and then security. Highlight trusted sites, then click the sites tab.

Enter the following in the field where you enter new urls.
https://*.paypal.com

as an option you can also use

http://*.paypal.com but not recommended or should be necessary.

By chance do you have Firefox? It's a lot less strict and on the basis of needing access ASAP, you may want to think about that if IE continues to lock you out. There could be other factors such as internet security software, but I'm just going by the book. Thing is firefox doesn't rely on any settings in that internet options control panel section so everything you do in firefox is independent.

Good Luck hope that helps.

SMZ
MIA Hardware Tech Team Helper



chickenpox said:


> I'd like to log in to my paypal account but it always says security error..certificate has expired,then I tried to check other website but internet explorer always blocks them and says web pages is been disable. I need to settle a billing before its too late,,please help me with this problem,thanks.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

For security purposes it is not advisable to add Paypal to your trusted sites. This is due to how Internet Explorer handles security in various zones, and as a general rule is it highly advisable to limit the use of trusted sites unless absolutely necessary, such as in the case of a company intranet page. Otherwise it should be in the Internet Zone. Paypal should function normally within the Internet Zone.

A security error which states that the certificate has expired means just that - the security certificate (digital certificate) used for the secure encrypted SSL (the "S" in https) comes with an expiration date. If it warns you it has expired it means just that. So long as the certificate was not _revoked_ (the error would differentiate between expiring and revocation), then you should be all right for now. In this matter Paypal simply needs to update its certificate, which they undoubtedly will (or already have). If the security certificate came from a valid Certificate Authority and it is for paypal.com, you should be okay.

Empty your Internet Cache (in Internet Explorer click on *Tools -> "Delete Browsing History"*) and try again.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I've never put any Internet site in the trusted zone in the browsers, never been an issue.

I just logged into PayPal, and I don't get any expired certificate warning, so if you're still getting one, it may be on your end.


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

I should have corrected or rephrased what I posted. He was indicated it was sort of an urgent matter to get in. I do agree that paypal shouldn't live there. Then again Microsoft suggests putting windows update in the trusted sites and they can kiss *******

I find that Firefox will get me where IE can't get me and vice versa.
I actually use the local intranet settings for some sites and modify a few things for that setting but also restrict regular internet quite a bit more. I used to do this all from Norton Internet Security until they ruined that software and basically took site by site configuration away.

Cheers



johnwill said:


> I've never put any Internet site in the trusted zone in the browsers, never been an issue.
> 
> I just logged into PayPal, and I don't get any expired certificate warning, so if you're still getting one, it may be on your end.


----------

